# Beautiful Mandarin Ducks



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I have wanted to keep these for a couple of years now and finally have a pair. Stunning or what :flrt::flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

so jealous these are mine and my O/H's favourite ducks:flrt:but we will not get any till we have moved somewhere were they can have a big enclosure and pond


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes well the reason the lady was selling these is because she had an awful lots of poultry including lots of big ducks and huge geese etc so these little ones were getting bullied badly.

They are sensitive little souls. 

We planned to keep them separately but they get along just fine with our pair of Khaki Campbells and also live around Pekin Bantams, the Pygmy Goats and a couple of rabbits. They settled very well, we were really pleased.

It was lovely to see the male flourish because he was very dull and well out of condition when we collected him a week ago.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> Yes well the reason the lady was selling these is because she had an awful lots of poultry including lots of big ducks and huge geese etc so these little ones were getting bullied badly.
> 
> They are sensitive little souls.
> 
> ...



aww he must be loving it not been bullied, hopefully they will lay loads of lovely eggs for you :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Weve got a pair at the sanctuary(they belong to my friend) who share an enclosure with 3 male x khaki campbell ducks, 7 Pekins, 2 Shelducks and 2 peacocks.
They incubated eggs last year but they were all addled.These are the only eggs that they have ever produced. I have never known a male bird to moult his plumage so quickly as a Mandarin. My friends two are right little terrorists and boss everyone else about on the lake
They are beautiful little ducks :flrt:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

They look awesome! If only I had the space I'd be very tempted.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Make space! :lol2:

Not only are they stunning, especially the male of course - but I can't get enough of watching them and listening to their funny little sounds. 

I tried to describe the noise they make to someone and failed dismally, so I'll try to film them doing it if I can. I have a bit on film but its not great.

They only lay up to 9 eggs a year apparently. I have built a high, tall roost to resemble a tree trunk with hollow as they breed high up in trees in the wild and they seem very content here so here's hoping!

This is a vid of one of the noises - they were taking a bath as soon as I got them home as they were filthy 

YouTube - Mandarin Ducks I.avi


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> YouTube - Mandarin Ducks I.avi


Ohhh, that's so adorable. I need some! Definitely on my list for when I move out of the city. At the moment all my garden space is pretty much already aviary :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like a good use of space to me :2thumb:


----------



## Nito (Sep 15, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! I think the females are so beautiful - they look so dainty and delicate.

It was just last week I took my new camera out to a lake in the New Forest and took some photos of a couple of these amazingly pretty birds that had joined a wild flock.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, Mandarin Ducks are fab! Carolina Wood Ducks are a close second. :2thumb:


----------

